# 16v turbo manifolds



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

Any good ones out there. mine is cracked so I need a new one. anyone have any suggestions?
Was looking at Kinetic Motorsport 16v one but wanted to check my options before I order it.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: 16v turbo manifolds (tyrone27)*

That one would be decent if they made it with a t3 flange and not a 16g flange.
Yes they sell an adapter, but I dont think its a great idea to bolt up an adapter to an area of high pressure and tempurature.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 16v turbo manifolds (tyrone27)*

fast A2 20v http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif makes em I believe, contact boost factory aswell


----------



## DEWEED (May 2, 2003)

*Re: 16v turbo manifolds (tyrone27)*

ATP Turbo makes one too. I have no idea what the quality is like.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: 16v turbo manifolds (DEWEED)*

well here is the manifolds I'm looking at:
Looking at this one because its 250 and ok deal. only thing I don't like is they don't have a external wastegate setup for it.









Looking at this because this is a good deal too. this has the external wastegate flange and all already installed. this is from boostfactory.
















and lastly I was looking at this. this is EIP manifold. I don't know the warranty on this but I'm going to check tomorrow and find out. looks like it will flow some numbers. plus I think they honor the 10% off for vortex members. I have to get them to add the external wastegate port.
















I'm looking because I was lucky enough to call in a few favors and get my current one repaired. but i'm getting a new exhaust made so I might as well switch to something while i'm getting the exhaust put on since i won't have to go back and get a new downpipe made later.


----------



## the kevin (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 16v turbo manifolds (tyrone27)*

i ordered a boostfactory one.
pm killa
i think it was like 220 shipped w/ wastegate flange


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: 16v turbo manifolds (the kevin)*

yea i'm looking at that. they have a warranty against cracking. my problem is I'm looking for a manifold that will support the weight of the turbo.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: 16v turbo manifolds (tyrone27)*

Those are some of the worst BF pics ever.I'll get some better ones tomorrow.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: 16v turbo manifolds (slappynuts)*

newly added and the one i'm most likely to get is the Snake from BF:
















This is 500 with wastegate flange and a warranty on cracking. plus its streetable. 9 out of 10 this is the one i'm going to be because of the design and I'm hoping to have a dyno sheet on this in a month to compare the log style manifold to the tubular style..


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: 16v turbo manifolds (tyrone27)*

any one running any of these manifolds?


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

i have the eip manifold, but it's not on an engine yet. 
looks like it is pretty solid though


----------



## G60RRADO (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: 16v turbo manifolds (tyrone27)*

the snake design changed a lil. looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: 16v turbo manifolds (G60RRADO)*

cool. well Have a update on EIP manifold. I had some free time at work today to give them a call. there is a 4-6 week waiting period for there manifolds right now. but vortex members do get a 10% discount on the manifold. and the sales man said he hasn't ever seen one crack before.


----------



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: 16v turbo manifolds (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_any one running any of these manifolds?









running an AMS manifold on a 9a setup with a custom wastegate adapter (didn't want to weld onto the manifold).. It's a really nice manifold and you WILL have to wait on one .. 




_Modified by vw_dred at 2:32 AM 2-16-2006_


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: 16v turbo manifolds (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_newly added and the one i'm most likely to get is the Snake from BF:
















This is 500 with wastegate flange and a warranty on cracking. plus its streetable. 9 out of 10 this is the one i'm going to be because of the design and I'm hoping to have a dyno sheet on this in a month to compare the log style manifold to the tubular style.. 


not bashing in any way but good lord from those pics that thing is miles from the head.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: 16v turbo manifolds (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_

not bashing in any way but good lord from those pics that thing is miles from the head. 

Thats actually a pic of the 20v(MK1/MK2) one,and the flange on the head has a angle on it.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: 16v turbo manifolds (slappynuts)*

I would go with the bf/snake mani, or one of thier log manifolds. I am running a race craft log manifold with no problems... I wouldnt want to run one of the cast ones. I always hear about them forming fatigue cracks


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: 16v turbo manifolds (Pats16vGTI)*

newly added. well forgot to add it actually. but here is another manifold builder:


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: 16v turbo manifolds (Pats16vGTI)*

Get the snake.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 16v turbo manifolds (ArcticFox)*

you get what you pay for.
best one is the one above i think. look at the craftsmanship. looks like weld els were perfectly flush and given a small weld bead just enought to seal/union the two els. look at the thick t3 flange too and quality of the welding. even though its not a "ram horn" style, it looks better ot me. but i look at this from a fabricators point of view


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

Whoever built that log did a nice job








I will say- the mk1/mk2 style "snake" they show- that #1 runner is roughly the same shape as the one I built on my new manifold... and holy **** does it make life easy. GREAT access to the mk2 rear motor mount bolts, oil drain has a straight shot down, etc... I LOVE it... Mine is really close to the firewall as it is and mine *looks* way closer in then that. I honestly couldn't tell ya tho without it bolted up to a head / turbo.


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

Here is a snake style manifold that actually will fit in the car. It is custom made by a guy in town.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 16v turbo manifolds (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_newly added. well forgot to add it actually. but here is another manifold builder:









I do like this one, nicely made.


----------



## cnbrown (May 31, 2001)

*Re: 16v turbo manifolds (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_newly added. well forgot to add it actually. but here is another manifold builder:








 This mani was/is made by me. Thanx for throwing the pic up! And thanx for the good words, guys.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

Nice welds cn


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

bump


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 16v turbo manifolds (cnbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cnbrown* »_ This mani was/is made by me. Thanx for throwing the pic up! And thanx for the good words, guys.









since when did you start making turbo manifolds...man, your making me rethink my g60 plans...I might need to hit you up on making me one...


----------



## cnbrown (May 31, 2001)

*Re: 16v turbo manifolds (RcrVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RcrVdub* »_
since when did you start making turbo manifolds...man, your making me rethink my g60 plans...I might need to hit you up on making me one...
 Lol...I've been making them for a while! I just haven't really pushed it too much lately, partly because I don't advertise...but yes, hit me up


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 16v turbo manifolds (cnbrown)*

will do man...I might have to go up to albacrazy here soon to check out your work.


----------



## _Gtibunny16v (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: 16v turbo manifolds (cnbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cnbrown* »_ This mani was/is made by me. Thanx for throwing the pic up! And thanx for the good words, guys.










Bah! Thats junk and you know it









Tyler, your work is amazing as always. I strive to weld like that.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: 16v turbo manifolds (_Gtibunny16v)*

Jim aka zornig aka racecraft built mine about two years ago. It's been flawless. Tyler aka cnbrown built my downpipe and dumppipe which have also been flawless.
I say buy from the smaller people/companies who will work 1 on 1 with you to get exactly what you want http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 16v turbo manifolds (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_Jim aka zornig aka racecraft built mine about two years ago. It's been flawless. Tyler aka cnbrown built my downpipe and dumppipe which have also been flawless.
I say buy from the smaller people/companies who will work 1 on 1 with you to get exactly what you want http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Exactly...


----------



## Ruffdriver (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: 16v turbo manifolds (cnbrown)*

Yep he's building one for me right now including a matched 3" downpipe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## miah0199 (Oct 2, 2005)

how much did those snake mainfolds cost.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

ill be making two shortly. two different stles. both are top mount tubular designs, but one will be a completely different desgin, running 1.5" sch40 piping into 2 collectors to 2" piping. should be fun to try it out. ill post it up if i ever get it done.


----------



## pocketrocket84gti (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: 16v turbo manifolds (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_
I say buy from the smaller people/companies who will work 1 on 1 with you to get exactly what you want http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://www.euronationmotorsport.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cheap too

edit: doesn't look like he has them on there. But search ebay under that name. Aaron sells the manifolds on there for $230 and they are very nice. He is a picky guy


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (miah0199)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miah0199* »_how much did those snake mainfolds cost.

They are $500+ shipping.If you are in a hurry I can send one that was built for my car to you.


----------



## nitewlkr (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

Snake manifold which fits in A1 and A2/3


----------



## 16V-Sauger (Aug 9, 2005)

how much space is between the head and the "firewall" behind a 16v head? 20cm or more?


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (16V-Sauger)*

bump


----------



## kobe82 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

i have a mk1 and space doesnt matter anymore ....
i hacked alot out to get my turbo project togather


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (kobe82)*

bump interesting thread soI thought I would bump it to see if anyone had any new manifolds out.


----------

